# Can a Red Belly and a Ternetzi BReed together



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I was wondering if a Red and a Tern can breed together because my reds kinda look like a mix of both they also have a goldish tint 2 them especially the bigger ones.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> I was wondering if a Red and a Tern can breed together because my reds kinda look like a mix of both they also have a goldish tint 2 them especially the bigger ones.


Bmpower007,

The species definition in biology says that differerent populations (and also geographical variations) of the same species can breed together and have offspring capable of reproduction.
This is theory.

I remember having read that this has been done in some cultivations.

The truth about Ternetzi is obscure for many writers here. Ternetzi is actually a geographical variation of an Amazonian Red Belly Piranha. Terns live in Rio Parana and Paraguay and in their tributaries. Many of them are yellow bellied, but not all. See a direct quote from Frank magallanes:

_"What I find interesting here and Fink et al. have already determined by samples of populations from both regions, is what Myers says next; "Presumably the same color is found in the two preceding species" (ie., S. piraya and S. ternetzi). This portion written is largely ignored or overlooked by hobbyist when you try to convince them of the S. ternetzi description errors found in the book and on the internet. Hobbyist assume that "yellow" is the only belly color this form has!"_

You can find more info on Frank Magallanes article at OPEFE:
Color of life by population or
Ternetzi

Regards,


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

interesting


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

remember tho post a while. Someone had rb*tern mixs for sale. I think it was a hoxe though


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

What does a Red-Tern mix look like?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no one knows. it hasnt happened just rumours.
wes


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Heres one pic of my redz

They also have a blackish Humeral spot


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

what about serra's? i mean there are so many variations of the rhombeus, and i have also read that the rhombeus maybe just a general name for several species of piranhas... so in thoery the species rhombeus could be a mix of several different serra's... let's say a rhombeus has a certain defect in the skull structure, than all of a sudden it becomes a spilo...? no? mayn pygo's are easy to identify but the serra's are impossible exspecially the small ones... ok im gonna get out of here... gotta go breed a elong and caribe


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

i remember my terns had a humoral spots on it like caribe have. i think that caribe and terns are much more similar than reds are to either terns or carible.

the main difference between caribe and terns is color. the difference in reds are, head shape, mouth size and shape, color, aggresiveness, and also another large difference that is commonly overlooked is eye color. notice that reds have red or orange in them, terns and caribe have silver eyes.....


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

piranhadaddy said:


> i remember my terns had a humoral spots on it like caribe have. i think that caribe and terns are much more similar than reds are to either terns or carible.
> 
> the main difference between caribe and terns is color. the difference in reds are, head shape, mouth size and shape, color, aggresiveness, and also another large difference that is commonly overlooked is eye color. notice that reds have red or orange in them, terns and caribe have silver eyes.....


Yeah yeah...

Not coloration nor aggressiveness are features to weigh when seeking differencies between different species or between different geographical variations of the same species.
Obviously you did not reed the paper of Frank Magallanes ("the color of life by population"). Read it.

BTW what would you say about the Pygo in my avatar?
The large orange coloration has appeared only after the fish was over 6",
before that it had only large yellow belly.
The yellow coloration is still visible above the orange coloration.
This fish has never had red eyes either.
And it has flames, some extending over lateral line.
Plus it has a large humeral spot.

BTW2 that fish in my avatar is really aggressive. It will attack my hand if I put it too close to him, inside the tank!

So what is it.

Regards,


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

this has been brought up before, I will move to breeding forum


----------

